# Halloween Gig



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

So does anybody else have a halloween gig..

I've got one just outside of Edmonton in a place called Nisku. The event is sposored by Barcardi and there is apparently going to be 400-500 people there.
Free booze, free food, free lodging..oh boy, I can't wait..Did I mention free booze:tongue: and I get paid pretty good. I've got Flowerdays 18watt clone and my tweed deluxe as back up so it should be a great tone night whichever way I go. Guitars will be my 65 relic strat and my 58 historic reissue as well as Flowerdays Gold top reissue with p90's..My costume will consist of long black curly hair, top hat and aviator sunglasses with a hint of tattoo..:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Mr. David Severson said:


> So does anybody else have a halloween gig..
> 
> I've got one just outside of Edmonton in a place called Nisku. The event is sposored by Barcardi and there is apparently going to be 400-500 people there.
> Free booze, free food, free lodging..oh boy, I can't wait..Did I mention free booze:tongue: and I get paid pretty good. I've got Flowerdays 18watt clone and my tweed deluxe as back up so it should be a great tone night whichever way I go. Guitars will be my 65 relic strat and my 58 historic reissue as well as Flowerdays Gold top reissue with p90's..My costume will consist of long black curly hair, top hat and aviator sunglasses with a hint of tattoo..:food-smiley-004:


Play the crap out my gear, lord knows I don't have an electric project right now.  Guitar stand, guitar stand, guitars stand a voice is saying in your head, you can't lean 3 guitars against your amp. :smile: The R4 at least needs a comfortable seat.

Mr. Roberts you need to crash the gig and hear the R4 through an 18 Watt for tonal heaven.


----------

